# Untericht für die Inbetriebnahme einer S7 1200



## kempka (7 Januar 2020)

Habe mir eine S7-1200 besorgt, weiß aber nicht wie diese Inbetrieb genommen wird.
Nicht ein einziges brauchbares Buch konnte ich hierzu finden.
Wer kann mir gegen gute Bezahlung mit einigen Stunden Untericht helfen.


----------



## hucki (7 Januar 2020)

Wäre vielleicht gut zu wissen, wo der Unterricht gegeben werden soll.


----------



## Saltemohn (7 Januar 2020)

Servus,
worum geht es genau ?
Elektrische Inbetriebnahme ?
Verbindung mit Programmiergerät ?
Benutzung des TIA Portals ?
Irgendwas anderes ?
Ich setze die 1200er seit einiger Zeit in der Ausbildung ein, und hätte für jeden Bereich entweder Buchtipps oder selbsterstellte Kurzanleitungen. 
Steffen


----------



## kempka (11 Januar 2020)

Hallo Hucki, 
es wäre wahrscheinlich auch telefonisch möglich. Man könnte nach Zeitaufwand abrechnen. Ist 60€/h OK? Allerdings benötige ich eine Rechnung,
weil ich es steuerlich absetzen kann.

Es grüßt
Friedemann Kempka 
fd.kempka@web.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Januar 2020)

kempka schrieb:


> Hallo Hucki,
> es wäre wahrscheinlich auch telefonisch möglich. Man könnte nach Zeitaufwand abrechnen. Ist 60€/h OK? Allerdings benötige ich eine Rechnung,
> weil ich es steuerlich absetzen kann.
> 
> ...



Nenne doch mal deine PLZ


----------



## Peter Gedöns (11 Januar 2020)

ich machs mal für Ihn
35099

Er ist ja nu wirklich nicht schwer zu finden .-)


----------



## kempka (12 Januar 2020)

Ich wohne in 35099 Burgwald


----------



## kempka (27 Januar 2020)

könnten wir uns mal telefonisch austauschen.
Es dreht sich um die Inbetriebnahme der SPS und um eine Einarbeitung
in alle Funktionen der SPS einschließlich TIA-Portal

Es grüßt
Friedemann Kempka
Tel. 06451/6055


----------



## Heinileini (27 Januar 2020)

kempka schrieb:


> Es dreht sich um die Inbetriebnahme der SPS und um eine Einarbeitung in alle Funktionen der SPS einschließlich TIA-Portal


Soviel Urlaub kann hucki nicht an einem Stück nehmen! 
Geplante VetragsMindestLaufzeit = ?


----------



## nobi1959 (27 Januar 2020)

https://new.siemens.com/global/de/u...unterlagen/konzept-und-modulbeschreibung.html

Gruß Norbert


----------



## olmuk (30 Januar 2020)

Hi, das ist nicht mit paar Stunden getan - aber begrenzt an einem Projekt machbar


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Januar 2020)

kempka schrieb:


> ... Ist 60€/h OK? Allerdings benötige ich eine Rechnung, weil ich es steuerlich absetzen kann...


Ein Lehrgang bei Siemens wäre vermutlich günstiger.


----------

